# Pittsburgh sawmill



## cgp4312 (Sep 20, 2012)

Does anyone know of a sawmill and kiln in the pittsburgh area preferably one south of pittsburgh I already have a sawmill I go to but they don't have a kiln and it takes to long I air dry so I need to find one with a kiln or does anyone have an plans for a solar kiln that I won't need any electric for because everywhere I can put a kiln is to far from my house for electric


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

I am about 2 hours southwest of Pittsburgh,and I have a small kiln and all kinds of stuff to saw


----------



## cgp4312 (Sep 20, 2012)

How much would you charge because I'm probly Gina be cutting some trees in the next couple weeks


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

I thought you were wanting dried lumber, I don't usually saw other peoples logs.as I don't have much time for it. what I can do is sell you dried lumber at a very reasonable price. I would help you out and saw some of your logs for you,but you will have to wait until I have the time to do it. you can pm me your phone number and I will give you a call.thanks


----------



## the dude (Jun 15, 2012)

I use a guy just north of Pittsburgh. He is just a few exits north on route 28 if you are familiar with it. Jones saw mill (724) 352-3825 he has a kiln and will saw and dry your logs. Very reasonable price if you ask me. Last I heard it was . 30 cents bdft for sawing and same for drying. Nice guy too.

pit bulls rock!


----------

